# Awww mom... I don't wants to be a dinosaur!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

As you can tell..... Brody was NOT amused .....

"Ok - I tried it on. Now can I take it off?!"










"What?! I has to go outside? Where my friends might see?"










"So embarassing!! Sheesh!"










"What's so funny?! Seriously!!!"










"I'm DONE and I'm going inside now."


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol hes not amused tracey soooo cute little brodysaurus lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! That is so cute and funny.
His expressions cracked me up!!
He looked cute as a button even if he didnt think so lol x


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

LOL! Cute! :foxes251:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been waiting for these!!! OMG, I am laughing so hard I could cry. He looks not even remotely amused. He's the cutest dinosaur I've ever seen. His face says it all!!! Love your boy so much!!! People will die to see him in that!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Can You Say "*Puppasaurus*"?

Brody is NOT amused--but I'm still laughing out loud! (just don't tell him)


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

bless him, his expressions are priceless. 

like "why do you insist on doing this to me, if only i could make you go out dressed like this"

you do look very cute though brody!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy I am just dieing over here!! He looks adorable! What a sour face he's wearing. Lol! He is sure to be a huge hit on Halloween! I love him sooo much!!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Brody makes a rocking dino that's for sure!! He looks so precious!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> "What's so funny?! Seriously!!!"










That pic 
just cracks me up. They are all cute though. 
I think Brody looks great


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! You are killing me here! That was the cutest thing ever!! lol Way too precious! I just LOVE Brody. My Fav pic is the last one, oh yeah that face says "I am DONE
with this bs" LOLOLOL Give Brody kisses for me, that lil face is so kissable! lol


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW - If he isn't the best looking dinosaur I've ever seen ! !

That really made me laugh. Dinosaur's should have been green and blue, don't you think ? And the Brody sized too. They'd probably have lasted longer !

Oh what they go through for us, huh ?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

How cute!! I love his facial expressions of disapproval. What a cutie. I hope he helps you pass out candy.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Could he be any cuter??! Great pics, Tracy!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very cute pics! are there going to be any pup parades in your area? there is one a couple towns over on halloween day that i will probably take joey to...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha! poor brody!  i bet he's the talk of the town now...dog town that is Lo. sucha cute costume though!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is just to cute. Did you make it. Does Brody get to go any parties to show it off? I need to find Zoey a costume.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Tracy that is definitely the cutest outfit I have ever ever seen!
Brodysaurus!
He doesnt look impressed  x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy he looks so humiliated! Ha ha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Tracy, he is the best looking Dinosaur that I have ever seen! What an Angel in his costume. His expressions made me giggle. He wasn't quite sure what he thought about being a Dinosaur. :lol: Such an Angel boy. Jade says tell him he looks quite the stud in his costume.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha aww what a sweetie! x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! He's adorable.  

Are you going to take him to any Halloween parties or contests? The Petsmart where I live is sponsoring a Cat and Dog Halloween contest. The lady at the store told me it was at all the Petsmarts in the nation. Brody would SURELY win if you entered him lol!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG I love his expression in the seecond pic! Brody's so cute!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, he's an adorable. Brodyasaurus!!! lol Brodzilla!!! You could find him a little building to carry around. lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Tracy he looks so darn cute...especially with the facial expressions!!! LOL! He is such a sweet boy and the girls and I send lots of xoxoxoxo's


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww lol im so sorry for laugthing but oh brody you are so sos oooo adorable


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh poor little man but he does look soo cute x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG im killing myself with laughter, his face is a picture!


----------

